# Remote outlet for dust collection



## kklowell (Apr 4, 2016)

I now have two of these wireless remote outlets for my DC setup. One controls the shop vac that sits in the corner and collects the dust for the bandsaw and miter saw, and the one I just got today will be for the bigger DC on the table saw. At $10 each they are worth twice that in convenience alone. This is the one I've got https://www.homedepot.com/p/Defiant-Wireless-Indoor-Outdoor-Remote-Control-YLT-42/301844750


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I got the one from Wood Craft that you have to wire into your blast gates. But it's 220v. Got it years ago before anything else was out there.


----------



## Mark Jones Ozark (Feb 26, 2019)

kklowell said:


> I now have two of these wireless remote outlets for my DC setup. One controls the shop vac that sits in the corner and collects the dust for the bandsaw and miter saw, and the one I just got today will be for the bigger DC on the table saw. At $10 each they are worth twice that in convenience alone. This is the one I've got https://www.homedepot.com/p/Defiant-Wireless-Indoor-Outdoor-Remote-Control-YLT-42/301844750


1/3 hp rating. 1000 watts. They are pretty light duty. Most dust collector motors are a bit bigger than that. Even my shop vac maybe right up there at that level. 

I will agree with the wireless is a time saver for sure. Many steps are saved. I have two in my shop but they are rated for larger motors. They are from Grizzly around 40 to 50 dollars. So you could buy 10 of the homedepot lighter duties if they don't last very long. These may work great for a long time.


----------



## kklowell (Apr 4, 2016)

The package on these says 15 amp.


----------



## HoytC (Dec 30, 2019)

kklowell said:


> The package on these says 15 amp.


 Controlling an induction motor larger than the HP rating of the switch can shorten the life of the contacts.


----------

